# BOMBS UNITED 6TH ANNUAL - PICNIC & SHOW N SHINE



## Ulloa49 (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

Bakersfield classic dreams will be there


----------



## Ulloa49 (Jun 25, 2010)

Bombs Only - Picnic & Show N Shine!
For those of you who might not know about this event; check out the feature from Lowrider Magazine for last years!

*Lowrider Magazine - Bombs United 5th Annual*


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

Ulloa49 said:


> Bombs Only - Picnic & Show N Shine!
> For those of you who might not know about this event; check out the feature from Lowrider Magazine for last years!
> 
> *Lowrider Magazine - Bombs United 5th Annual*


LETS KEEP THE BOMB TRADITION GOING FOR BOMBS UNITED.IF ANY ONE KNOWS HOW TO POST PICS .PLEASE POST PICS FROM PREVIOUS BOMBS UNITED PICNICS. ( LETS KEEP THIS ON THE FRONT PAGE TILL APRIL ).Q-VO!


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2012)

see you there..


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

esjmami said:


> see you there..


Q-VO!


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

THIS YEAR ITS GONNA BE CRACKIN !


----------



## Ulloa49 (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## Ulloa49 (Jun 25, 2010)

For those of you out of towners; I thought I would post an overlook to show you all where the event will be located.
You can also click on the map below; and it will take you to Google Maps! If you have any questions, please contact me!


----------



## Ulloa49 (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

calbombas said:


> LETS KEEP THE BOMB TRADITION GOING FOR BOMBS UNITED.IF ANY ONEnt KNOWS HOW TO POST PICS .PLEASE POST PICS FROM PREVIOUS BOMBS UNITED PICNICS. ( LETS KEEP THIS ON THE FRONT PAGE TILL APRIL ).Q-VO!


Here is a few flicks from last year. Hopefully mine is ready!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our website, good luck

http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

Looking forward for this one


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 52hrdtp (Dec 14, 2010)

This is A must to be at !!! Had a blast last year,,


----------



## Ulloa49 (Jun 25, 2010)

*On January 20, 2012; our 6th Annual Bombs United Picnic Posters will be for sale!
$5.00 + $4.00 shipping = $9.00 a poster!*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Same day as the Tennyson show??


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

NOT SURE BUT THIS IS A BOMBS ONLY EVENT ANYWAYS SO NOT SURE MIKE. NEVERTHELESS STOP BY TO SAY HI IF YOUR UP NORTH


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

Bombas going to be everywhere in this park. Dam good show


----------



## Ulloa49 (Jun 25, 2010)

*TTT*


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

T
T
T

:drama:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

Yup Yup


----------



## 73' inspirations (Jan 11, 2012)

the first meeting for the all car club bbq is feb.3 at 7 pm at denny's on capitol and mclaughlin. Pauly.... and i will be at the bombs united bbq'n again


----------



## 52hrdtp (Dec 14, 2010)

TTT for a BOMB ass event!!


----------



## DestinationCC (Sep 23, 2011)

*qvos brother congragulations on another annual picnic y show.saludos and mucho respectos to all hente who made this another must be there event for all our raza.a day to relaxe and enjoy our heritage,loved ones culture of lowriding the real way we do it.the bomba is still a honor to have one.the destination car club y sacramento califas will be there to support the annual bombs united celebration.another day to shine with mi raza shawwwwww.con mucho respectos to all mi raza,send ours in full strive.alratos destinstion car club y sacramento califas....*


----------



## Ulloa49 (Jun 25, 2010)

*TTT*


----------



## Aubrey2007 (Feb 4, 2012)

ttt


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

IM THERE


----------



## EagleCaptain (Oct 19, 2009)

[h=6]Bombs United Car Show The premier Northern California classic Lowrider event of the year! Held at San Jose's beautiful Historic Park, a picnic to notice familiar faces and grilles. In many cases, these 'Milestone' classics are almost like celebrities. When you see a Classic Low it's like bumping into an old friend, even if you've never met the owner or the builder.

It's not surprising that so many people come dressed in their best Chola, pin-up and vintage style clothing. This show is more than just admiring cars every person who attends receives a complimentary barbeque lunch. With so many vendors, historical park sites and classic soul oldies DJ's for your audio visual pleasure there is a good chance you just may not see the entire 20 acres.[/h]


----------



## EagleCaptain (Oct 19, 2009)

[h=6]Bombs United Car Show The premier Northern California classic Lowrider event of the year! Held at San Jose's beautiful Historic Park, a picnic to notice familiar faces and grilles. In many cases, these 'Milestone' classics are almost like celebrities. When you see a Classic Low it's like bumping into an old friend, even if you've never met the owner or the builder.

It's not surprising that so many people come dressed in their best Chola, pin-up and vintage style clothing. This show is more than just admiring cars every person who attends receives a complimentary barbeque lunch. With so many vendors, historical park sites and classic soul oldies DJ's for your audio visual pleasure there is a good chance you just may not see the entire 20 acres.[/h]


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## THE HOMEBOY MAD (Aug 21, 2008)

SOULEROS BALL REVUE – PD SOUNDZ – U.N.I.C.A.S.
PRESENTS

THEE OFFICIAL
BOMBS UNITED
... OLDIES AFTER PARTY

SAT APRIL 28 2012
7PM-'TIL THE NEEDLE BREAKS

JACK'S PIZZA
1600 MONTEREY HWY
SAN JO, CA 95112

$5 COVER CHARGE
KIDS 12 & UNDER FREE!
*BADDEST CHOLAS @BOMBS UNITED PICNIC WIN FREE ENTRY FOR 2 & VIP GUESTLIST TO SOULEROS BALL JULY, 2012!

OLDIES DANCE
NEW DANCE FLOOR!
RARE OLDIES/SOUL 45'S
BAR & RESTAURANT
PLAYING DUKE OF EARL ON SCREEN

ALL AGES WELCOME!

PLEASE DRINK RESPONSIBLY!

NO SET TRIPPING-NO BAD ATTITUDES-GOD LOVES YOU!

INFO & VENDORS:
(408) 661-2604
(408) 806-4548
(702) 808-3509


----------



## THE HOMEBOY MAD (Aug 21, 2008)

SOULEROS BALL REVUE – PD SOUNDZ – U.N.I.C.A.S.
PRESENTS

THEE OFFICIAL
BOMBS UNITED
OLDIES AFTER PARTY

SAT APRIL 28 2012
7PM-'TIL THE NEEDLE BREAKS

JACK'S PIZZA
1600 MONTEREY HWY
SAN JO, CA 95112

$5 COVER CHARGE
KIDS 12 & UNDER FREE!

OLDIES DANCE
NEW DANCE FLOOR!
RARE OLDIES/SOUL 45'S
BAR & RESTAURANT
PLAYING DUKE OF EARL ON SCREEN

*BADDEST CHOLAS @BOMBS UNITED PICNIC WIN FREE ENTRY FOR 2 & VIP GUESTLIST TO SOULEROS BALL JULY, 2012!

ALL AGES WELCOME!

PLEASE DRINK RESPONSIBLY!

NO SET TRIPPING-NO BAD ATTITUDES-GOD LOVES YOU!

INFO & VENDORS:
(408) 661-2604
(408) 806-4548
(702) 808-3509


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

DAMM BRINGING IT BACK :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

Ulloa49 said:


>


I WENT LAST YEAR WAS OFF THE HOOK ILL BE THEIR AGAIN TO CHECK OUT THE BOMBS!!!!!!


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

i'll be here to support this day


----------



## THE HOMEBOY MAD (Aug 21, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## THE HOMEBOY MAD (Aug 21, 2008)

A new pair of Black on Black Winos and another week closer to BOMBS UNITED PICNIC & OLDIES AFTER PARTY SAT. APRIL 28 SAN JO, CA


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

SUNDAY JUNE 3RD I'M THROWING A CARSHOW IN CONJUNCTION WITH MY CAR CLUB "WICKED RIDAZ" 1ST ANNUAL CARSHOW HOP AND CONCERT AT THE STANISLAUS COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS IN TURLOCK CA,FREESTYLE LEGENDS DEBBIE DEB, NYASIA, CONNIE AND OTHER FAMOUS ARTIST PERFORMING LIVE. DA CONNECTION PUTTING THE BIGEST CAR SHOW THE 209 HAS EVER SEEN SO STAY TUNED WITH MORE UPDATES PRE-REG FORMS SOON.


----------



## bigsals54 (Apr 11, 2010)

So bombs united is 4/28 in san jo???


----------



## Ulloa49 (Jun 25, 2010)

bigsals54 said:


> So bombs united is 4/28 in san jo???


Yes, Saturday April 28th, 2012. at the San Jose Historical Park.


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

I might be taking the 6 1/2 hours trip ...:dunno:


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

BADD ASS BOMBS ONLY THE COUNT DOWNNN


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

WE WILL BE OUT THERE AIRBRUSHING TEMPORARY TATTOOS! COME BY OUR BOOTH! :thumbsup:* Also booking for Birthday Parties, Quinceaneras, Sweet 16 or any other private get together!! Hit me up, mention this add and receive a discount on your booking!! 408-661-5128*​ ​


----------



## DestinationCC (Sep 23, 2011)

:bowrofl::bowrofl: qvoles to all mi raza,i send mines in a full blast of respectos. 1 month in the wake up.cant wait to hear those oldies but goodies.orole pues loved ones see you hente soon,con respectos destination car club.alratosssss:bowrofl::bowrofl:


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

64DROPP said:


> TTT


looking forward to seeing the simple green truck there


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

GETTING ALOT OF CALLS FOR BOMBS UNITED . GENTE BUSTING OUT WITH NEW RIDES FOR THIS EVENT.WEATHER IS GETTIN GOOD . Q-VO 2012!


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

*TTT*


----------



## Ulloa49 (Jun 25, 2010)

*We will be having a special appearance by '50 Chevy Fleetline 'Pan Dulce' at Bombs United 6th Annual Picnic on April 28th, 2012 at the San Jose History Park! *
*Stop by the booth and check it out!*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THIS IS WHERE IT'S GONNA GO DOWN ON APRIL 28TH AND SPECIAL GUEST PAN DULCE?? GET DOWN BOMBS UNITED!!!


----------



## Ulloa49 (Jun 25, 2010)

*Yes, Pan Dulce will be special guest.
Also, just got word that the new issue to American Bombs Magazine will be there for sale, so get your issues at the event, stop by the American Bombs Magazine booth, we might have some at the Bombs Inc. booth too.*


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

10 more days


----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

...What up.......Man, I wish I was back out there for this show....I would bring my '38 Silver Streak Sedan..

Good Luck with the show......

TTMFT


----------



## THE HOMEBOY MAD (Aug 21, 2008)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

YUP WE WILL BE THERE....FROM THE 209.....LOVE THE SAN JO LADIEZ......


----------



## 1963-ismael (Jun 21, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

:worship:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

here is video from last year, dont miss this show


----------



## 73' inspirations (Jan 11, 2012)

4 MORE DAYS TILL I HIT THAT BIG GRILL AGAIN.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

See everyone there..... make sure to come by the booth and get the 2nd Anniversary Issue of Impalas Magazine and the 2nd Issue of American Bombs and take a look at Impalas Magazines Bowtie Beauties, there's going to be a lot of photo ops..... Can't wait to see what this year has in store at this always awesome show....


----------



## ChopRegal831 (Jul 28, 2009)

Blvdbombs will be there


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

TTT


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

3 DAYS LEFT uffin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

is this show only "59" and below? 
Gracias


----------



## Ulloa49 (Jun 25, 2010)

*1934 - 1954 ONLY*


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

Weather looks good for saterday!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

make sure to stop by and check out the new shirts at the booth....

$20 a shirt and includes an issue of Impalas Magazine/American Bombs magazine. Available for men up to 5X and womens up to 2X.....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

I seen the flyer for the show, just wondering if it's $5 for kids too?


----------



## shark*infested*82 (Dec 19, 2011)

*​KOOL IMPRESSIONS....WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.....*


----------



## bigsals54 (Apr 11, 2010)

FAMILY FIRST WILL BE IN THE HOUSE !!!!!!


----------



## sjshows (Mar 2, 2012)

** San Jose Today, Cali Scenes TV will video an put on TV, Youtube, LayItLow an Facebook!
Comcast TV 15 or go to www.CreaTVsj.org - streaming 15 to see anywhere.*


----------



## Mr. Angel 71 (Sep 13, 2008)

LINDSAY'S FINEST in San Jo ready for Bombs United


----------



## Tbags49 (Mar 15, 2008)

Chevitos in Da house 54HDTP


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

TTT goin cruising after the show


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

Great show just got back!


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

*Just got back from the Bombs United 6th Annual car show wow lots of firme rides out there today. These are my pictures yours truely Sir Lexxx from PadrinoS C.C. had a blast. Hope you all enjoy these pic's click on the link to view.*
https://picasaweb.google.com/113604091142569125040/BOMBSUNITED6THANNUALShowAndShine


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

What a good show lot of firme rides!


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

Good show, great venue and nice rides :thumbsup:


----------



## ChopRegal831 (Jul 28, 2009)

My son posing with his future ride
































After bombs united n San jose


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## 39 BOMBR (May 27, 2011)

Perfect weather 4 a great show!!


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

Great show and the weather was perfect, big props to the bombs united staff


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

ME AND THE FAMILIA HAD A BLAST N THE HOT A$$ SUN FUN N THE SUN .... ALOT OF FIRME BOMBS CANT WAIT UNTIL NEXT YEAR .:thumbsup:


----------



## sjshows (Mar 2, 2012)

VALLES 65 DROP said:


> ME AND THE FAMILIA HAD A BLAST N THE HOT A$$ SUN FUN N THE SUN .... ALOT OF FIRME BOMBS CANT WAIT UNTIL NEXT YEAR .:thumbsup:[/QUOTE*San Jose Today and Cali Scenes TV show o f A-Best Productions will post video Sunday video highlights of show! *


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

LowriderLobo said:


>


COO PIC'S :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

Sir Lexxx said:


> *Just got back from the Bombs Ubited 6th Annual car show wow lots of firme rides out there today. These are my pictures yours truely Sir Lexxx from PadrinoS C.C. had a blast. Hope you all enjoy these pic's click on the link to view.*
> https://picasaweb.google.com/113604091142569125040/BOMBSUNITED6THANNUALShowAndShine


 COO PICS ALSO 
:thumbsup:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

I HAD A GREAT TIME MUCH LOVE GEORGE AND ALL THE GENTE OUT THERE. GOOD CARSHOW AND I LOVE HISTORY PARK.....













CANT WAIT TO SEE U ALL IN TURLOCK JUNE 3RD AT OUR SUPER SHOW JUNE 3RD IN TURLOCK AT THE STANISLAUS CONTY FAIRGROUNDS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sjshows (Mar 2, 2012)

Good show - here's pt 1 of show to be seen on Comcast 15 - www.CreaTVsj.org next THur. 5 pm and Cali Scenes TV Sun. May 7:30pm.<font size="5">












We'll also -video June 3, San Jose Show & Shine at Pizza Jack's


----------



## *Rey* (Mar 18, 2012)

great show..:h5:


----------



## 1963-ismael (Jun 21, 2011)

:thumbsup:IT WAS A HELLOFASHOW!!!!!:thumbsup:,HAD A GOOD TIME,THANKS BOMBS UNITED 4 A WELL PUT SHOW,:wave:


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

Here`s a few pic, I took at the show, Hope I don`t take up to much space.
Great Show, :thumbsup:








180.jpg (148.4 KB) 







022.jpg (451.2 KB) 







040.jpg (290.5 KB) 







043.jpg (206.7 KB) 







044.jpg (233.9 KB)







045.jpg (293.6 KB)


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

046.jpg (227.8 KB) 







049.jpg (248.0 KB) 







050.jpg (239.0 KB) 







052.jpg (274.5 KB) 







054.jpg (301.2 KB) 







056.jpg (226.5 KB)







059.jpg (277.5 KB)


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

060.jpg (307.5 KB) 







065.jpg (369.7 KB) 







064.jpg (354.2 KB) 







068.jpg (349.9 KB) 







076.jpg (256.5 KB) 







077.jpg (357.9 KB) 







078.jpg (263.1 KB)


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

070.jpg (186.3 KB) 








071.jpg (159.8 KB) 








073.jpg (113.8 KB) 








092.jpg (149.4 KB) 








095.jpg (140.1 KB) 








108.jpg (127.1 KB)


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

094.jpg (141.9 KB) 







105.jpg (159.8 KB) 







110.jpg (124.1 KB) 







112.jpg (142.0 KB) 







114.jpg (146.4 KB)







116.jpg (145.8 KB)


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

118.jpg (125.5 KB) 







123.jpg (148.3 KB) 







127.jpg (161.5 KB) 







131.jpg (137.8 KB) 







134.jpg (120.0 KB)







150.jpg (148.4 KB)


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

157.jpg (148.7 KB) 







158.jpg (159.2 KB) 







159.jpg (156.5 KB) 







164.jpg (144.9 KB) 







167.jpg (138.0 KB)







169.jpg (117.0 KB)


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.410830928942166.98215.100000457874334&type=1&l=e4e6181812

Here goes my album from Saturday. Great Show!!


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

169.jpg (117.0 KB) 







171.jpg (142.4 KB) 







180.jpg (148.4 KB) 







190.jpg (135.1 KB) 







191.jpg (129.3 KB)







192.jpg (144.3 KB)


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

090.jpg (327.2 KB) 







091.jpg (338.5 KB) 







138.jpg (250.6 KB) 







140.jpg (252.8 KB) 







142.jpg (347.8 KB) 







152.jpg (339.8 KB)







162.jpg (299.9 KB)


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

181.jpg (350.7 KB) 







195.jpg (155.6 KB) 







194.jpg (202.6 KB) 







201.jpg (289.8 KB) 







203.jpg (322.9 KB) 







207.jpg (343.7 KB)







210.jpg (333.9 KB)


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

great video bro!


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

LowriderLobo said:


>


nice video 
:thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## jc restylin (Dec 6, 2008)

cool style of pictures


sanjo_66 said:


> 070.jpg (186.3 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

_*THIS IS THE ONLY PLACE TO BE JUNE 3RD AT THE WICKED RIDAZ LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW AT THE STANISLAUS COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS, COME SUPPORT A CAR CLUB THATS OUT MAKING A DIFFERENCE FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND LETS MAKE LOWRIDER HISTORY COME SUPPORT US !!!!!*_


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

The best bombs show by far!!!


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

see you next year. brother


----------

